# Boas > Anacondas >  I love this

## pythontricker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV31senz7Vc
 :Razz: 
Its sad though when the babies get eaten, oh well thats nature.

----------


## ndizzleg

I'd like to see that ocelot come back 10-15 years later and try to eat a baby anaconda when its grown  :Snake:

----------


## gsx2ts4u

lol I really enjoyed that, well not the babies getting eaten but the rest was cool lol.

Stupid dumb ocelot.

----------

